# Jet Pro Soft Printer Information



## Heliboy (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi Everyone
I am new to the forum.

I have tried NUMEROUS transfer papers with no luck during the wash process. I have ordered Jet Pro Soft along with a heat press. Both will be here in a few days. I need these to work DESPERATELY for a new shirt design idea that we are implementing. 

I am using 50/50 Cotton / Poly material shirts.

Is there a particular type of inkjet printer/or ink I should use with the Jet Pro Soft to ensure optimal outcome? I am using a standard HP inkjet printer.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rattenzadel (Nov 30, 2015)

I've been using a Epson Workforce 2610 with Pigment ink and JetPro Soft paper and letting Photoshop manage the colours, it is working amazingly.


----------



## GTP30 (Dec 18, 2015)

I recently got an Epson 7610 because it was only $150 at Office Depot. At the least you're going to need pigment inks and I'd recommend a large format printer.


----------



## rattenzadel (Nov 30, 2015)

GTP30 said:


> I recently got an Epson 7610 because it was only $150 at Office Depot. At the least you're going to need pigment inks and I'd recommend a large format printer.


I have the Epson 7620 too, good for larger prints, but found a lot of people in my area are just after smaller prints lately.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

Epson 7620... yes its large but bought it of Craigs list for $90 with extra ink.... an yes you will want to print at least 11X17 transfers.... so make sure your printer can handle


----------



## rmg522 (Apr 5, 2014)

what is your overall experience with the Epson 7620? do you have any issues with paper jamming? the printer being a pain to work with? I see some bad reviews in amazon. thanks!


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

No issues at all... its been well worth the $90. The only thing I want to do is clean the ink chambers as it had non epson ink and it sat for a while before I got it... I haven't noticed an issue with the color but just want to do a little PM.


----------

